
Reddit secret plan for world domination - xtraclass
http://de.slideshare.net/MikeCole1/reddit-secret-planforworlddomination-21258371
======
namenotrequired
Already discussed here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5727518>

------
schlecht
I really would visit reddit more if the UX wasn't so horrible. I feel the same
way about RapGenius. Great services, horrible user experience.

~~~
glomph
Tip: You can disable subreddit styles in your profile. Makes the whole thing a
lot nicer imo.

~~~
schlecht
I'll take a gander, thanks.

------
reiz
LOL. I just saw the first slide and I had to up vote it :-D

~~~
ancarda
Not to come across as aggressive but people like you are the reason why I stay
away from Reddit nowadays. It's become an awful place to visit. Just look at
/r/atheism. No real discussion, just poorly used memes.

HN was created to emulate Reddit's early days so please don't bring behavior
like that here.

~~~
Gormo
To be fair, once you get beyond the default front-page subscriptions, and dive
into the long tail of subreddits, you'll find a great deal of compelling
discussion on reddit.

I find reddit to be a bastion of 'traditional' internet discourse, with all
the positive and negative qualities that implies: sure, there's lots of spam,
flamewars, and trolling, but there are also coherent social spaces,
opportunities for depth and ongoing dialogue, and interface mechanics that
prioritize substance over flashy aesthetics.

Even if it's not quite the Usenet of yesteryear, reddit is certainly superior
to the disjointed and simplistic forms of inaptly-named 'social media' we see
on Facebook or Twitter.

